# How to become a courier?



## Jonny_05 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, im really interested in starting to become a courier when i pass my driving test as i only work weekends at the minute and would love to spend my days driving round delering the animals. Im curious as to what licenses i would need and what regulations and specifications i would need before i plan for things?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same interest and would like to find out myself!

Commenting so I am subscribed, and can see what replies you get :2thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Well to transport animals you need to register yourself with DEFRA who have a bunch of categories you might fit into.

You might want to give it a bit before deciding to travel the UK as a new driver. Your insurance would be miles high and there might even be some restriction as to working as a certified courier if you've only just passed or are within a certain bracket of new drivers.


----------



## Jonny_05 (Jul 25, 2008)

cheers mate, it would be a while before i did anything would want to make sure that im ready before i commit


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Go onto the Couriers part of the classified. There'll be a few couriers operating now replying to posts. Can ask them more specific question as obviously, they'll have gone through whatever it is needed to become certified.


Reptile Couriers - Reptile Forums


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

Most couriers need 2 drivers,so that 1 can rest while the other drives etc.. As your a new driver and your milage is going to be high,your insurance will be sky high.
If you really want to do that as a job then go for it,but I think its allot harder than it sounds :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Jonny_05 said:


> Hi, im really interested in starting to become a courier when i pass my driving test as i only work weekends at the minute and would love to spend my days driving round delering the animals. Im curious as to what licenses i would need and what regulations and specifications i would need before i plan for things?


The Aw transport authorisation is easy to get, you dont need any qualifications to get one, just call the AW team

A decent fairly new van, i cover an average of 11000 miles a month on my runs so a service every 6 weeks is a must as is being a member of the AA or RAC with full repair/recovery/replacement 

Full courier insurance for the van, Not cheap but a must

Public liability insurance

goods in transit insurance which will cover you for dry goods and vivs

Full Liability animal insurance if you can get/find it, i got mine through the Zoos that i courier for

A good mains power scorce for the van, i have an inverter to run the viv heating and 2 back ups just in case one goes wrong, i also have a 3 kw generator so i can run additional heating in the back on really cold nights


----------

